# 20th Century Fox intro uses VST Orchestra.



## ZORZES (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi 
I am a new member on this forum and greet you with a famus theme of 20th Century Fox intro. The Uses library is the EWQL SO GOLD.
Good listening and comments accepted!

[url=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYI8sOviAY0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYI8sOviAY0[/url]

Best Regards
Zorzes


----------



## wonshu (Sep 3, 2013)

Nice programming.

It's interesting that the Piatti sound less realistic than the more complicated Brass and Strings. Maybe they're just a tad in the wrong place (image wise not timing!).

Or maybe it's just me being a percussionist.

Best,
Hans


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 3, 2013)

Very realistic...


----------



## Rob (Sep 3, 2013)

nicely done! However, as wonshu says something in the placement of instruments is weird... with a sound so dry that's not so easy to do. What's strange is that ewqlso was recorded with instruments in their orchestral position. Have you turned the releases off? I find strings especially are on a different plane, even more than cymbals...


----------

